# Mystery Serra HELP!!!



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Any one have a clue what kind of serra this is. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like a rhom


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I would say rhom too but IDing Serras isn't my forte.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say either rhom or sanchezi. Tail looks like it could be sanchezi in that picture.....but the quality of the picture really makes an exact ID impossible imo.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I agree with GG either rhom or sanchezi


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I had to take the pics with a crappy cell phone. I have been told it looks alot like a comp too (i don't see it) because he has a VERY jagged ventral keel.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hard call....Sanch like a few have said...Rhom...I dont know man


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I say rhom.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

rhom


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks like the concensus agrees on Rhom.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I would say rhom but a clearer flank shot would be required to give you the 100%


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

He has recently developed very dark blood re eyes, and is beginning to darken from a dark silvery gray to a very dark blue/purple/black color. ANy clues?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

based on the blemish area near the scutes would have to say Sanchezi


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

You're not alone Doc, a lot of people have said Sanchezi. I will be posting new pics tomorrow, clearer pics would probably help I bet.

I have never heard of sanchezi's having red eyes. Do they?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Slytooth13 said:


> You're not alone Doc, a lot of people have said Sanchezi. I will be posting new pics tomorrow, clearer pics would probably help I bet.
> 
> I have never heard of sanchezi's having red eyes. Do they?


yes w/ the red eyes


----------

